# More Alligator and Cactus



## bill (May 21, 2004)

couple from this week, all on Serria style


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man..you are getting to be an 'Artiste' with that cactus and gater, Bill.. Nice work..

Incidentally..yestidday I got in my package from Australia with your Spring Blossom kits.. They really look great in the bags...LOL.. Gonna try and whip out a couple of them this weekend. Thinking about mebbe cutting some nice wood for the upper half and a complimentary colored acrylic for the lower. What do you think about the idea ?

(did take three weeks to get here from Down Under..so I think I will stay 'local'. LOL.. They really do have some nice stuff, though...and the prices are right..

www.timberbits.com for anyone interested.

Hmmmm ??? looking closer at your pix...you already had my idea..LOL.. I'm going with it...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Pick out some great wood (deer antler is also very nice ) and get to turning. Enjoy and I look forward to seeing the finished products!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

the plating on the Spring Blossom pics I've seen always looks cheep/cheesy. I'd like to know your opinion of them.

I believe there's a supplier in the states now stocking them as well...but I can't remember who.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Classicnibs is starting to carry some stuff but I still get mine from timberbits. They stand behind the items and sometimes the shipping is long but it's not unusual to get supplies in a week.

There was a random issue on plating with bubbles but I have not had any (ones reported were replaced). I had a minor problem with the threads but ca cured the problem. You read iap, so you know. Majority of the feedback is positive


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'm not talking about the bubbles, I've read about that issue...I'm talking about the general appearance of the plating. 

and maybe it's the Roman Harvest I'm thinking of, but I'd like to look at some in person before I order them.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

ton of hardware out on the markets I don't like...simple solution is not to buy them

I'll try and find stuff you approve of in the future


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

:thefinger:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> :thefinger:


now that is the quality posts we come to love and why some stop sharing, probably more fitting for the jungle

I'm done in here


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> now that is the quality posts we come to love and why some stop sharing, probably more fitting for the jungle
> 
> I'm done in here


LOL.. Relax, Bill... It's just Shawn being 'Shawn'....:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> LOL.. Relax, Bill... It's just Shawn being 'Shawn'....:rotfl:


Don't worry Jim He ain't going nowhere. This site is his life.


----------

